# A new world record of Slingshot Rapid Fire,created by Chinese shooter!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

At the end of 2015，Chinese slingshot enthusiast Huixiao shot down 25 cans in one minute, that was a new Guinness book of world records certificated by Guinness officials. If I remember correctly,the last world record on Slingshot Rapid Fire was 13 cans in one minute created by a America shooter in 2013.Records are made to be broken，let's look forward to the birth of more miracles.

Click here to watch the shooting video http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTUxOTMwMTU5Mg==.html?from=s1.8-1-1.2#paction


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Well that sure set the bar high ........ Good on him. :thumbsup:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

13 uped to 25? was he shooting 2 at once?

did he use a magnetic ring on his finger?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great and fast shooting!!!
The guy missed a can so the record could be improved to 26 or maybe 27!!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

You would not want to be a bird or squirrel in his garden that's for sure, over what distance is the record set, ? It is amazing shooting and a record that may stand for some time, very well done


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Holy crap. I figured he was using an OTT shooter as for me it just seems like the bands tend to get tangled less than TTF.

From the perspective of the video it looks like he's shooting at like 50'. He uses a similar technique to PFSshooter, as far as holding all the bbs in his pouch hand and letting one drop every shot.

Truly impressive.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

An interesting technique of holding the BB, I hold through the pouch, he directly !


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Congratulations to an amazing shooter.


----------



## logger (Nov 5, 2015)

Congratulations！！！！


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great video!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for that!!! That fellow is truly amazing.

As for distance, I believe Guinness specifies 10 meters for the record.

I suspect that record will stand for a while, unless this fellow decides to go again because of his one miss. But interestingly, there were only 25 cans up to begin with!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

badaSS!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

WOW!! That was amazing! With flats no less!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

His head was dang near motionless and held the same cant throughout. He only adjusted his feet once. Impressive as all git out...

What do you think his ammo was? 3/8, 5/16?


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

That was awesome! Thanks for posting a link to the video. I kind of scoured the internet and YouTube when I first heard about the record being broken, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

If I had to guess I'd say 3/8 to knock the s*** out of the cans like that but still be able to hold enough of them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Very Impresive!!

in 2010 the record was 7 cans, M.J. set the record on 13, and if I remember correclty the last record was 15, does anyone has the history of this records?

Cheers!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great Video and awesome shooting!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Amazing shooting!!! No limits, this is just the beginning! 
Thanks to share!

Volp


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I think you could whoop him Volp. You got 27 written all over ya. Give 'em what fer!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> I think you could whoop him Volp. You got 27 written all over ya. Give 'em what fer!


mmmm :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> His head was dang near motionless and held the same cant throughout. He only adjusted his feet once. Impressive as all git out...
> 
> What do you think his ammo was? 3/8, 5/16?


I was curious about the same thing.

My guess is 5/16 because with 3/8 he would be holding a lot of ammo. Though, just because I find holding a lot of ammo doesn't mean he does. There is a fast shooting method of draw and shoot that is not my normal shooting and it helped me to hold and manipulate more ammo than my typical way.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

WOW, it took me a few watches to get passed the intro that I kept blarring for the kids to have them say "Dad, what are you watching?"

Once they came over, we were all stunned. It actually did take me to about the 30sec mark to realize he had them all lined up on camera.

I don't think I hit that many cans all last month!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great shooting! That was a joy to watch!


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Wow and he even mised one, it could have been 26 if he had more cans.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

How in the world does he keep his bands from tangling??


----------

